# Results of 223 Black Hills Ammo 50 Grain V Max (pics)



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Well I think I found my bullets for this coyote season. Black Hills Ammunition 50 Grain V Max for my Weatherby 223. Here are some targets from this mornings shoot. I am not sure how to go about measuring them so if anyone has any estimates give me them.

*100 Yards - Five Shot Group - Off a bench and a rifle rest*










Then I dropped my scope down a hair and got these:

*100 Yards - 3 Shot Group - Laying Prone with my Bipod*










*100 Yards - Five Shot Group (Ignore the top 2 rounds...that was when I was adjusting my scope...there ARE 5 shots there. Two went in nearly the same hole) - Laying Prone with my Bipod*


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

That's pretty good grouping. Not the greatest but it's darn good for just using the bi-pod. Is the Black Hills ammo more expensive than most other brands? I've never heard of it :S Maybe it's just not that common around where I live?


----------



## Jaybic (Sep 8, 2005)

Fallguy,

That looks like BH ammo is really willing to shoot for you. If you would have left your scope shooting that little bit high, you should find it about dead on at 200yds. Keep in mind my post about not listening to me tho. 

As far as measuring groups , I know people do it differently but to the best of my somewhat questionable knowledge, take a dial caliper(sp?) and measure from the outside of the two bullet holes farthest apart and then subtract the bullet diameter, in this case .224 and what ever that number is is your group size(.915 outside -.224=.691group size or just under 3/4 of an inch. Or you can just measure center to center of the same to bullet holes and come up with the same number. Check the reloading forum for more on this.

This, as far as I know, and I sure could be wrong is how some folks do it, but plenty of guys on here might have a better way also. Now all you have to do is wait for Oct , shoot one head on in the chest and spend the next 20 mins lookning for a bullet hole.

Best "O" luck

Jaybic


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

Looks like if you miss a Coyote you can no longer blame the Ammo or Gun !

Yes we all strive for the mythical / magical "ONE HOLE GROUP" but in reality for Coyotes any load that shoots like the targets you have shown should indeed get the job done.

As per measuring group sizes. Like has been stated, with a dial capliper measure to the outside edge of the farthest spaced holes in the group. Next you simply subtract the bullet diameter (as has been stated) or if you want to get real exact measure the diameter of a single hole that that particular bullet made in that particluar paper target and subtract that amount.

Larry


----------



## Jaybic (Sep 8, 2005)

Weasle414,

Often you will find Black Hills ammo less expensive that other stuff and dont confuse it with that Wolf stuff or American Eagle. Neither one in my experience is in the same class as BH ammo. You can go to cabelas.com and compare prices on almost all of this stuff but for factory load BH ammo for me has been hard to beat pricewise, accuracywise or other wise and they load the bullet brand I like. Still just my opinion tho. You might ask Fallguy as he has kinda been shopping for this kind of stuff lately.

Jaybic


----------



## glv (May 31, 2007)

I was thinking about shooting that ammo in my .223. It is good to see the groupings to get an idea of what it will do.


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

SDHandgunner said:


> As per measuring group sizes. Like has been stated, with a dial capliper measure to the outside edge of the farthest spaced holes in the group. Next you simply subtract the bullet diameter (as has been stated)


I measure the group size as described in two of the previous posts. Using my highly calibrated eye and the quarter in the pictures, the first group looks to be just over an inch, the 2nd looks to be just under and inch and the 3rd looks to be about 1.5 or more inches.

I'd be doing more testing if the ammo was my hand loads. I'd expect more from a gun like that with hand loads. Its been so long since I shot factory ammo that I couldn't say if that is good or not. I guess if you are happy with it, that's all that matters.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

All I know is it is going to kill me coyotes. If I do my job calling them in properly, I can get the job done with the gun. I will be doing some more shooting with that gun, more practice, etc. This week was the first time I shot a rifle since last February. In those respects, I can live with the results. :beer:


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Jaybic said:


> Weasle414,
> 
> Often you will find Black Hills ammo less expensive that other stuff and dont confuse it with that Wolf stuff or American Eagle. Neither one in my experience is in the same class as BH ammo. You can go to cabelas.com and compare prices on almost all of this stuff but for factory load BH ammo for me has been hard to beat pricewise, accuracywise or other wise and they load the bullet brand I like. Still just my opinion tho. You might ask Fallguy as he has kinda been shopping for this kind of stuff lately.
> 
> Jaybic


I see. None of the shops around here carry them so I figured they where some sort of special order thing or something. I do, unfortunately, see Wolf stocked and I used to see American Eagle stocked for .22lr. Those accually shot really well out of my Marlin. I may have to check out the Cabela's website or use it as an excuse to take a trip to Rogers and look for a box at the store.


----------



## kdog (Mar 13, 2007)

Fallguy,

I think the true test was shooting from the rest on the bench. That ammo appears to be a great load for your gun. I can't remember if you said what trigger pull (lbs) was on your gun, but for me, one of the best things I have done to improve my accuracy was to reduce trigger pull down to 1.5 - 2 lbs. Shooting technique was taught to me by a good friend, and has also played a big role in accuracy. Like you said, we all get a little rusty in the off season.  Anyway, the rest of us are just jealous that we don't have a nice new toy to go out and play with!  Thanks for sharing the pictures. Have a great time with your new "toy"!


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

i agree with kdog- the trigger is one of the easiest, and best ways to better accuracy. if you dont have a benchrest available, use an ironing board (this will probably piss off the female of the house), just to get an idea of what its truly capable of, and to sight in. those groups look about minute of coyote to me.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

kdog said:


> Fallguy,
> 
> I think the true test was shooting from the rest on the bench. That ammo appears to be a great load for your gun.


Yes, I am sure you are right. I do, however, like to do more of my shooting and testing from my bipod or shooting sticks, as that is how I am going to be shooting when calling and hunting. If it performs OK then, its good enough for me.


----------



## VarmintHunter117 (May 28, 2005)

Nice grouping! I think it will do rather well, and the more trigger time ya have getting to know the new toy, i bet you'll be able to drop them groups a little more... even off a bi-pod  :beer:


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

VamintHunter117

Agreed! Nice to see you back on. Are you back in the States?


----------



## redwingnut22 (Jan 1, 2006)

Hey good shooting. I shoot only Black Hills 50gr V max through my Savage .223. I have tried Hornady, Federal, and Winchester none of them grouped like Black Hills. Also the Black Hills I bought was about $.50 per round, where as the others were $1 a round. Mine grouped about 3/4" at 100 yrds with 5 rounds. I live in Michigan so I got mine in Dundee, at a very big outfitter there. Keep up the good shooting!!!


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Yeah that is what I have seen also with the prices. I got the BH for about .60 per round and the others (Hornady, Federal, etc.) were about 85-90 cents per round.


----------

